# NetBeans: Getter/Setter autom. generieren?



## Fats (30. Jan 2007)

Hallo miteinander!

Sagt mal, wie kann ich bei NetBeans (5.5) aus den Klassen-Attributen automatisch Getter- und Setter-Methoden generieren lassen? Bei Eclipse ging das, klappt das auch bei NetBeans? Wäre klasse 

Viele Grüße
Fats


----------



## André Uhres (30. Jan 2007)

Help | Help Contents | Java Project Basics | Editing Source Files | Working With Beans | Generating Getter and Setter Methods


----------



## Fats (30. Jan 2007)

Hey, vielen Dank! Wieso ist die integrierte Hilfe eigentlich immer das Letzte, an das man denkt?! 

Viele Grüße
Fats


----------



## Gast (8. Jun 2007)

Wie mache ich aber die Getter-/Setter-Methoden bei einer GUI-Klasse, bei der die Werte auf die ich zugreifen möchte (z.B. Inhalt eines TextFields) in einem Guarded Block sind?

Wenn ich das mit Encapsulation versuche zeigt er mir zwar Fehlermeldungen, macht dann aber die Getter- u. Setter- Methoden, allerdings, weiß ich nicht, wie ich das mache, dass er mir Getter und Setter auf den Inhalt der TextFields generiert. Weil automatisch generiert er zB bei der Getter-Methode als return-Wert ein Objekt mit dem Typ TextField.

Gibt's da einen einfacheren Weg als alles manuell auszubessern?
Danke.


----------



## AlArenal (8. Jun 2007)

Also programmieren musst du schon selber. Die IDE kann ja schlecht deine Gedanken lesen und wissen für welche Methoden welcher Instanzvariablen du gerne Delegates haben möchtest.

In Eclipse gibt es dazu einen passenden Dialog, der aber naheliegenderweise auch händisch zu bedienen ist.


----------

